# why don't goldens live longer???



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Goldens have a life-expectancy that's about average for dogs their size. The ancestral gray wolves that dogs descended from only typically live 5-7 years in the wild. They can live longer in captivity, but an 11-year-old wild wolf would be a rare thing indeed.

So, to put it simply, dogs aren't carrying the DNA of an animal that can live much longer than 15 years. Smaller dogs do tend to live longer than larger dogs, but beyond that, I'm not sure we can substantively change the length of dogs' lives through breeding practices.

We can certainly use good breeding practices to take dogs to the upper end of that range more consistently, but it's a basic fact of their biological clocks that they start winding down after about a decade.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to ask myself this all the time... I had the most annoying cockatoo in the world who would live to be 80 and my dogs would live to be 13 or 14 on average and I would often think... HEY who set this system up... I want my dogs to live to be 80 and the parrot... well don't get me started... it stinks... but I try to think of all the wonderful dogs I will get to share my life with... and I will always miss those that have gone before but I will appreciate and love and get to experience life with those who are with me now.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

They could live until they were 50 and for us it would never be long enough


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I wish my goldens could live out their life with me and then take me with them when we both agree it is time to go.
Having just lost Oakley at the young age of 9 I feel totally ripped off - but it is so true that if Oakley had lived to 11 or 15 or whatever my heart would still be broken and the sick painful knot that I have in my stomach would be there. 
It is just never long enough 
Carol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luvbuzz*



luvbuzz said:


> 11-13 years is just not enough. Elephants live 60 yrs, deer 20 yrs, turtles 150, chickens up to 20 years and my last horse lived til he was 42. Why can't goldens live longer???


Luvbuzz

I wish that dogs lived MUCH, MUCH, LONGER, TOO!! Sorry I could'nt put Tazz on the Rainbow Bridge List. As I said, we only have Rainbow Bridge lists for 2010-2013.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I like to think that it is because they work the hardest at teaching us how to love and forgive unconditionally. They deserve to go home and be surrounded by the delights of heaven after their tough assignment... and coz it wouldn't be heaven without heaps of gorgeous retrievers


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I have to agree with all of you, it is NEVER long enough. But if they lived as long as we did, we would only get to have 1 or 2 and we would miss out all the knowing and loving we get with multiple dogs.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Doug said:


> I like to think that it is because they work the hardest at teaching us how to love and forgive unconditionally. They deserve to go home and be surrounded by the delights of heaven after their tough assignment... and coz it wouldn't be heaven without heaps of gorgeous retrievers



AMEN to that !


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

After losing Buddy at 6 years of age. I resigned myself to the fact that I may not of had quantity of life with him, but I sure had 6 wonderful years of quality with him. I believe that of all goldens.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes Agreed..they are too great to have such a short time with us...


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

I had my Maggie for 13 years so I was lucky but I too wonder why we don't have more time with them. I guess the reason is they are so special God wants them back with Him. We will see them again one day I know.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if the reason why dogs are with us for a short time is because they would have an even harder time living without us. I had to force myself to watch the entire movie about Hachi, and it broke my heart.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Doug said:


> I like to think that it is because they work the hardest at teaching us how to love and forgive unconditionally. They deserve to go home and be surrounded by the delights of heaven after their tough assignment... and coz it wouldn't be heaven without heaps of gorgeous retrievers


More than beautifully said Doug. 

They are our true teachers who selflessly try to teach us unconditional love and forgiveness, as you write...I am convinced of that. 

Perhaps they are the "true angels" on this planet if we choose to look closely.....and we humans think we are the most advanced and intelligent beings on this planet...I think NOT.


----------

